# Goldens



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been flyfishing for about 2 years, and have taken to finding various species of trout more than the number of fish I catch in a day. In any event, I am hoping to find golden trout here in Utah. Does any one know if they still exist up in the Uintahs? Or am I reading dated materials?

I have dialed into a nice little stream with red-band trout... thought they might be goldens with how vibrant they are in the fall. But, they weren't goldens, just really pretty red-bands. In any event, I would like to know if it is worth scouting areas in the Uintahs, or if I should just schedule my trip to California to find these fish.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You would be best off heading up to the Wind Rivers in Wyoming. There are VERY few goldens left in the Uintas. The only place I have heard of anyone seeing them is in the lake Atwood area. I wouldn't expect to see any more goldens stocked in Utah either, especially with the gung ho tiger trout campaign by the DWR.

There are still lots of lakes that you can find grayling if that interest you...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have fished around 650 of the 1005 lakes in the Uintas (no "h") and never caught a golden. But what do I know, I use flies tied in Sri Lanka.

Goldens were introduced there years ago, but I don't think they made it.

Wyoming has good populations of goldens. Write or call the Wyoming Game and Fish Dept. They used to supply drainage maps that note fish species, including golden trout, for each lake within the drainage. I have a full set, but they are old, back when I had "happy feet".

The world record golden trout comes from Wyoming.

Golden trout populations in Wyoming have steadily declined since the massive 1988 fires in the Wind River Mountain Range. The lakes that supplied the golden trout eggs for the hatcheries experienced higher water temps and low water flows during golden trout spawing time. The snow simply melted too early because there no longer was a forest canopy to shade the snow. When the golden's biological clock kicked in to spawn, water temps were high and oxygen levels were low.

The Wind River Indian Reservation section of the Wind Rivers has the finest golden trout fishing on the continent. Last I was up there (from the east side) they charged an daily access fees and required a reservation license for non-tribal members.

Ice-out in Wyoming golden trout high country is usually June 25th to July 5th.

Golden spawner. The blue sky over my shoulder is the Continental Divide:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Wyogoob,

It seems that all the unique animals I am pursuing you have already hooked or shot. I'm going to have to buy you dinner some time for all of your feedback. Thanks again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> Wyogoob,
> 
> It seems that all the unique animals I am pursuing you have already hooked or shot. I'm going to have to buy you dinner some time for all of your feedback. Thanks again.


That would be nice.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Is mirrior lake depleted of goldens? I have heard the Indian reservation on the south slope still has golden trout.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

That would be nice.[/quote]

You name the time and place, and we'll do it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have not targeted them myself but know people that have in the Uintas. They say it is not the best idea and that the winds are the way to go!! Listen to Wyo, he knows his stuff.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Goldens have not been planted in Utah since 1978. Good luck finding a PURE strain golden un Utah. Even the people who have caught goldens in the last few years are more than likely catching a hybridized fish, but there are still goldens in Utah. 

You need to find the lakes they reside in and then fish the hell out of them. Goldens are notorious for being finicky at times and often bite better in the early morning.

I went on a pretty long hike this last summer to chase gold in a lake where I had very reliable info on. Fished the lake for two days straight without hooking or seeing a golden, but I know that they are in there. it just didn't happen for me on that trip.

And don't bother asking where that lake is. I ain't tellin'. I will give one hint. Often lakes that hold goldens will have inlet and outlet creeks.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I caught a golden trout on the middle provo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> ............................
> 
> You need to find the lakes they reside in and then fish the hell out of them. Goldens are notorious for being finicky at times and often bite better in the early morning.............................................................................


How true that is! In the very early morning or during the dark side of sunset.

Numerous lakes in the Winds hold only Goldens, no other specie. They come from pure Kern River strain. Many of those lakes appear to be dead, devoid of any fish. But they are there, usually on the bottom. Lake Goldens are notoriously difficult to catch on a fly. Jigs and spoons work better. Meal worms work extremely well and are easy to transport while backpacking.

Other lakes hold hybrids, Goldenbows. They do well and get quite large. Here's an example of a nice hybrid:









Compare the hybrid above to this non-spawning golden:









At one time I thought I could break the Golden world record, so I went to bait. But....ah.....the Indian sheepherders and myself had different interpretations of who owned the National Forests and tresspass law, so I just give up the quest.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't mind showing outdoorsman hot spots; here:

Golden country on the horizon, July 6:









Golden country, July 25, or so:









One of the best Golden lakes (Huh, that was a awhile ago, I didnt think my hair was gray then, geezus.):









Another favorite, Lake Icanttelyadaname on the top of the Right-hand Branch of the Left Fork of Dastreamisecret Creek:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

+1 on the winds. I have only caught a couple. Biggest one was probably 8 inches, I'll see if i can find a picture of it. I caught them out of a stream, but did see some in a lake, I just couldn't get them to bite. PM me and I'll give you some info. Another option might be the beartooths in northern Wyoming. They are an awesome range. I hear there are goldens around up there, but haven't targeted them. I haven't hiked much there, just mostly hit lakes within a mile of the road. I know there are some books written about both the winds and the beartooths that contains info on what fish are in what lakes, but it seems like they are a little old and outdated for the most part, but some of the info in them is still valid. I'm sure some info could be obtained from Game and Fish agencies as well.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got back from speaking with my religious leader, and its official, when I die, I'm coming back as wyogoob.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Wyo, your pics are truly amazing. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> Is mirrior lake depleted of goldens? I have heard the Indian reservation on the south slope still has golden trout.


Mirror Lake? You must mean the Albino Trout. No Golden trout in there.

And if you were just being funny and referring to some previous post where someone else caught an Albino from Mirror and tried to pass it off as a golden. If that was the case, please except my apologies and just forget I said anything at all.


----------



## Ben Trod (May 7, 2008)

I'll have to say that catching goldens on flies isn't any harder than any other method if you know what to use, and how to use it. I've caught a couple dozen goldens in the 19-23 inch range all on flies over the years. The biggest goldens I've seen in photographs, have all been caught on flies. Granted I haven't tried other methods....but from all my research, flies seem to work as well as any method.


----------

